# A.I. Deflector in Action....video evidence



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

web page
http://www.spiritpaddle.com.au/content.asp?cId=3&pId=34

Im pretty sure this is the Deflector fitted to my yak in this vid below. From memory(2009)...I had removed the Hobie handle from the bow and carefully drilled a hole in the top side of the Deflector so it would be in the exact place as the handle bolt. I'd found that the bolt was now to small to reach through to the kayak bow thread so I had taken the Hobie Bolt down to the 'Bolt Shop' on Harnett Drive in Seaford (a suburb of Frankghanistan......in fact ...'Melbourne' is too... when you think about it) and the guys there matched it perfectly for thread size but Id asked for 3 bolts of increasing length so i could get the perfect match. I think they charged me 2 dollars for the 3 bolts and the 1/2 hour of stuffing around out the back...champions)
Id went to Bunnings and was searching for the densest expanding poly foam that could tolerate salt water......Im not sure whether id actually bought it from there though. I had wettted the surfaces of the bow and the deflector....bolted down the deflector..then the expanding foam filled the spaces but ......it was a pretty good fit in the first place.

The foam has not stuck the two together ....all of the holding on is done by the single bolt from the Bolt Shop.

I was not happy with the performance of the bow on the A.I and....... I'd thought I'd done my dough......this was an immediate motivation to seek a solution so I could rest easy.
I have field tested the A.I. and are well aware of its weaknesses and limitations. Above all....its still a great concept that amuses me warmly.
viewtopic.php?f=58&t=59724


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

LMFAO @ Frankghanistan.
Spent one of the best summers of my yoof living there, pack shelves @ Coles, finish @ lunchtime, goto bottleshop then the pier.
Once bottles were empty we'd chuck in $5 each and someone would bring a shopping trolley complete with ice and beer back to the end of the pier. I think we made an artificial reef out of the shopping trolleys...


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Bloody brilliant! I use my adventure only mostly and have had some traumatic surf entries thanks to the nose burying.. Any tips on improving on the expanding foam you said was no good? May e filling g the space with layers of high density foam from Clarks rubber and finishing off with marine goop? I'd appreciate any thoughts


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

My email to Spirit:

Couple of questions:

1. Has Matcoburn used the most acceptable method?

2. Is heating as we discussed likely to produce a 'better fit' e.g. via heat gun?

3. If a few people bought them in one parcel on the East coast, what is the best price you could do per unit (shipped together)?

4. Any idea of freight costs?

Trevor

Reply from Spirit:

"Gday Trevor,

We have sold a few Wave Deflectors to Hobie enthusiasts - the first couple were sent to Hawaii&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;our wave deflectors are designed specifically for use with our CTR Ski. It is pot luck that these have been able to be modified to suit the Hobie craft. They are manufactured utilizing polyethylene which is extremely durable.

If you would like to heat them up etc that is entirely up to you. Once the Wave Deflectors are manufactured they have a memory so they go back to their original shape in time or when heated. If you secure them with silicone adhesive and screws you should be ok.

Unfortunately they are bulky. RRP is $99.00 each. We have distributors in each state who carry stock and we send in containers with craft so freight is not an issue. Single colours are available ie red/yellow/blue/green/orange/black etc&#8230;&#8230;.let me know if you require any further info or if you would like to contact our dealers - Capacity Sports in VIC, Pro Kayaks in NSW and we have a few in QLD. Please check our website.

Regards,

Lannin French

SPIRIT Paddle Sports

25 Port Pirie Street, BIBRA LAKE WA 6163

T +61894183377

F +61894183399

M +61400237793

trev


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome post reply Trev.

Paul.......helicopter rental 50 bucks for 8 min!!!

tfoxsmith.....sorry the expanding foam just takes up space ......hand in glove...... snug fit......I'm happy with it.........I wasn't happy when i bought the A.I that it would nose dive in surf entries. This does fix it!!!! Capacity charged me 60 bucks which increased the range of scenarios the boat could now handle.

Surf entries......be sure boat is completely perpendicular to wave front....if one pontoon is lifted while the other is flat on the water, the opposing pontoon will dig in deeper and spring the boat sideways to the white water. You will break the pins in the cross bar that supports the pontoon and you can be easily rolled.

How do i know this?


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Trev.....close up.









Single Bolt holds deflector in place ....expanding foam for firmness not attachment.

I KNOW YOU GUYS ARE JEALOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That's wah cool!

A few questions from an Adventure (as apposed to AI) owner.

(1) How does it effect performance when ploughing through seas and chop? A big advantage of the adventure is that the noseploughs through and sheds water, making it a great yak when the weather turns bad.

(2) Similarly, does it result in annoyaning hull slap?

(3) Does it feel like it is putting stress on the hull either when surfing or impact stress from waves and chop?


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Great footage and thanks for going to all that expense of hiring a helicopter just to share with the forum. ;-) Looks like a good addition for the price. Cheers, Dave.


----------

